# Gcc Compiller Installieren?



## Altmann (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo ich habe leider nix darüber gefunden wie ich das machen bei google auch nix könnt ihr mir beschreiben wie das geht

thx


----------



## Stibie (11. Mai 2004)

Welche Distri?

Unter Debian geht das mit apt-get install gcc
in Suse gibt es den Befehl rpm (weis jetzt nicht die Syntax)
musste mal gucken!

Erst einmal ein paar Infos über dein System wären gut!


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (11. Mai 2004)

Hi Altmann,

was für eine Distribution benutzt du denn? Hast du bereits einen C Compiler installiert und willst du nur die Version aktualisieren, oder hast du noch gar keinen installiert?


*edit:* Hm, da war wohl jemand schneller.


----------

